
How to Set Up a Windows 10 Machine for Linux Development with WSL - mikescandy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0PPcUUtHlw&feature=emb_title
======
mikescandy
Watch Scott Hanselman helping out a guy setting up a Windows/WSL/VsCode
development environment. During the process they go through a lot of subtle
things related to Windows, terminal, WSL and vscode. Quite impressing.

